# Feeding ferals too much?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

So I have a small flock of pigeons that come get food everyday. I feed them on average about 5 times a day, is this too much?

I don't want them to be completely dependent, but I have seen them look for their own food. 

It's just hard to say no to them when they go up to my door and eat out of my hand :S


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think that is somewhat over the top 

Wild Rock Pigeons feed twice a day. 

Feral pigeons will follow the same pattern if there's a reliable source of food but, of course, for many feral flocks there is no 'regular' food supply so they will grab what they can where and when they can find it.

While we may not make them totally dependent on us when we feed them, if they get to expect food at one place around particular times of day, they will spend less time foraging elsewhere. If the supply dries up, it can take a while before they understand that they will no longer get food at that place. So, really, it's a matter of feeding sensibly.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I might try to just limit there food. 

They honestly act like they are starving every second of the day, but I know they can't be :s


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys, one of my feral friends got run over by a car today  I feel so guilty because I live on a busy road and before I started feeding them they never used to fly over to the other side. 
They never walk on the road so I dont know how it happened. I'm thinking it got hit by a big truck as it flew over, they do fly low sometimes.

I feel like it's my fault. Should I stop feeding and let them be natural or keep feeding? :S They seem happy here, always sunbaking, taking baths but I don't want any of them to die because of it.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Melanie.....Its ok buddy,cheer up


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> Guys, one of my feral friends got run over by a car today  I feel so guilty because I live on a busy road and before I started feeding them they never used to fly over to the other side.
> They never walk on the road so I dont know how it happened. I'm thinking it got hit by a big truck as it flew over, they do fly low sometimes.
> 
> I feel like it's my fault. Should I stop feeding and let them be natural or keep feeding? :S They seem happy here, always sunbaking, taking baths but I don't want any of them to die because of it.


Sorry to hear that the poor pigeon got run over 

Personally, I think that the good you will do for them by providing fresh water and good nutrition over the winter will far outweigh a rare road accident.

I agree with John, that would be better to cut the feeding down a bit. What you would hope to do is encourage them to keep using other food sources, so that they won't starve if you stop feeding them.


----------

